# PKL Recruitment



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Have you considered joining Pro Keepers Lobby?

Many of our viewers and readers here have seen us writing answers to posts as well as creating threads concerned with a number of issues relating to our animals, hobbies, and of course the industry.

Many again will have conflicting views as to how we 'manage' our deliverance of news, topics and articles and either agree or disagree.

However, we do believe that the ways forwards in todays challenging climate of politics, procedure, legislation and protocol is for the keepers to unite against all whom oppose the keeping of not just exotics but all animals within captive care and companionship.

Why do you not pop in to the site and judge us for yourselves?

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

The website is continually building for there is much to cover.

Currently as a team we are in the process of activating the members of PKL into research teams so that we may start to look into the various issues we are reviewing.

Belonging to the lobby is about teams, there are no 'i's' to be had. Yes there are team leaders and co-ordinators, but this is so that we may be able to split up and work seperately whilst still working to achieve one goal.

Should you wish to join up then see here:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

The numbers we have in the grid below our members are not actual numbers, so they are not just a nameless face, these are the sign up positions, so it helps us out so as to remember which verified anon, or user name [forum code] - who they are.

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

The lobby is about making you the keeper contribute to saving your hobby, your passion, your business. Whether you join up with a view to just supporting - future signatures, or you want to do something a bit deeper - we welcome all your support.

Thanks for reading.

Rory Matier

Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

how long's the boot camp?:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

About a size ten, Habu


----------

